# Wheel choice - wants y'alls opinion between two



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

So, I was supposed to be getting these wheels 3 weeks ago - 









Long story short, my dealer messed up and now they're back order and won't be available till September. - No chance I'm waiting that long to get my OL2's on, so I will be ordering them elsewhere & working it out with the dealer on the money. 

Now deciding between those & the MSA M18's - 












What's y'alls vote?


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Msa and depends what your putting them on ^^


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

14x7 on all four corners with my s/w law2's -


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I like black but on that bike I def dig the m18 with your speakers and exhaust being silver but yet you got the black to keep with the racks and footwells......m18 ftw and no one here has them you know me I like to have wheels no one has lol


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

M18's will look sick


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I can hook you up on a set of m18's!! Hint hint


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ PM coming your way!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd do the M18s too...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Should know tomorrow how the dealer is going to handle refunding me(payment was tied in with financing on the bike). - B&C has the hook-up as usual so hopefully I can get them ordered ASAP!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Have to say I'm diggin the M18's


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ordering the M18's from B&C today - thanks everyone!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I love those MS18's and look will wicked on that blue outty! Very good choice!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hopefully they show from UPS today here @ work; I brought the tires with me hoping for the best


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

They should be there. Let me check on tracking info and ill get back to you ASAP


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They're in hand now sir! - Thanks again! 

WOOO-HOOOO!!!!! Gonna start mounting the law2's here in a couple min!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

will post more in the can-am section!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks Good!!!


----------

